# DVD-RW - przerwy transferu - wymienić firmware?

## BeteNoire

Zauważyłem, że jak nagrywam płytkę DVD z danymi i robię coś w tym czasie w kompie to niekiedy przerywa się transfer danych. Objawia się to słyszalnym ruchem głowicy i mignięciem diody wypalarki. Gdy wypalam z maksymalną prędkością takie coś dzieje się nawet kiedy systemu niczym więcej nie obciążam. Dane nagrane są potem prawidłowo ale te przerwy i tak mnie trochę niepokoją - nie powinno tak być, prawda?

Zastanawiam się czy wymiana firmware nagrywarki zmieniłaby coś w tej kwestii. Co Wy na to?

Sprzęt to NEC 3520A podpięty jako master - hdc, sam na taśmie. Do wypalania używam K3b.

----------

## sza_ry

Nie wystarczyło?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-415824-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie.

----------

## sza_ry

Masz włączone DMA

```
hdparm /dev/hdc 
```

I coś więcej o sprzęcie; jaka taśma (czy na pewno 80). 

czy bios wykrywa napęd do pracy DMA

W sumie jak masz dobry transfer i niskie obciążenie systemu przy odczycie to powyższe powinny być ok.

Tak jak było w linku przed utratą płytki ratuje Cię system ochrony zapisu (jakkolwiek go zwać  :Smile:  ).

Ale nie jest to zbyt dobre dla płyt  :Sad:  Typowo wygląda że nagrywarka nie dostaje danych na czas.

A przy DVD to jest duży transfer. Zobacz np. Przez kopiowanie czy źródło danych potrafi przerobić takie ilości. Jeżeli nie pomaga stworzenie ISO na wolnej przestrzeni. Komp nie musi w locie zbierać danych z różnych miejsc. 

Rzadko zdarza się sprzęt który wymaga aktualizacji firmawre do uzyskania podstawowej funkcjonalności.

----------

## BeteNoire

Oczywiście, że DMA włączone.

```
hdparm /dev/hdc|grep  dma

 using_dma    =  1 (on)
```

Taśm do napędów optycznych używam takich samych jak do dysków ATA - 80-cio żyłowych.

Prędkość nagrywania na pewno nie jest większa niż prędkość odczytu z dysku. Nagrywam max 8x a dyski mam WDC:

- hda - 80 gb, 8 MB cache

- sda - 200 gb, 8 MB cache.

Jak się nad tym zastanowię to wszystko wygląda tak jakby coś "krztusiło" te dane gdzieś pomiędzy dyskiem a wypalarką (na płycie? za "wąski" mostek? mobo nie jest mocno stara - KT6 Delta) Naprzykład jak otwieram stronę w nowym panelu Firefoksa, albo odpalę w czasie nagrywania jakiś większy program.

Od tamtej pory jak nagrywam w konsoli to daję: driveropts=burnfree  :Wink: 

Piszesz o mechanizmie ochrony zapisu - burn-free? Tak, to on działa i ratuje moje płytki. Próbowałem kiedyś czystym cdrecordem nagrywać, który nie włączał domyślnie burn-free i poszło się "kochać" kilka płytek.

----------

## Raku

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I coś więcej o sprzęcie; jaka taśma (czy na pewno 80). 
> 
> 

 

od kiedy dvdrw działają z UDMA 66 ?

----------

## deluge

Nagraj dla testu plytke poprzez NEROLinux. Mam rowniez powyzsze objawy, k3b (growisofs) robi takie sliczne przestoje zas NEROLinux wypala az milo.

@raku: moja nagrywarka też smiga na udma4 ... wiec juz jakis czas tak chodza  :Wink: 

----------

## sza_ry

BeteNoire> tak piszę o burnfree, ale te systemy różnie się nazywają stąd mój dopisek. Sorry że pytam o rzeczy podstawowe, ale podałeś mało danych i wypisuję to co może być przyczyną (nawet rzeczy trywialne)  :Wink: 

Oczywiście dysk też sprawdziłeś, spotkałem biosy z wyłączonym DMA, transferem 32-bitowym  :Sad:  i na dodatek SMART-em (oczywiście on nie wspomaga transferu ale jest przydatny). 

Płyta nie powinna być wąskim gardłem, chyba że jakoś dziwnie ustawiona (jak wyżej).

Co do wydajności systemu plików, niestety software-owo jestem jeszcze w przedszkolu  :Wink: 

A teraz jadę na urlop  :Very Happy:  Powodzenia  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *deluge wrote:*   

> Nagraj dla testu plytke poprzez NEROLinux. Mam rowniez powyzsze objawy, k3b (growisofs) robi takie sliczne przestoje zas NEROLinux wypala az milo.

 

Nie chcę używać Nero. Jest komercyjny (nie mam seriala) a poza tym nie podoba mi się - fatalny gtk-owy interfejs :/ Zresztą... w Windows/Nero ta nagrywarka ma takie same objawy.

----------

## argasek

Generalnie moje doświadczenia z nagrywarkami DVD są nikłe, ale w 2 z 3 które spotkałem aktualizacja firmware okazała się niezbędna aby wypalać w ogóle. Generalnie nic strasznego. Potrzebna winda, 2 minuty czasu i UPS, ew. modlitwa do elektrowni. ;]

----------

## lazy_bum

Może masz spsutą taśme?

----------

## BeteNoire

Taśma jest w porządku.

A ja wciąż nie rozumiem czemu naprzykład przesuwanie dużego okna (Firefoksa, OpenOffice) albo ładowanie nowej stronki przerywa chwilowo transfer...

----------

## mziab

BeteNoire: Używasz może fluxboksa? To standardowe zachowanie. Jedynym wyjściem jest włączenie pokazywania zawartości okna podczas przeciągania.

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie, KDE. Mam zawartość okna podczas przeciągania, ponadto automatyczne przenoszenie fokusu z okna na okno. Wiem, że to trochę procka zjada ale cóż, wygoda to wygoda, a poza tym na coś musi iść te 2 giga cykli :] Jednak wydaje mi się, że to nie powinno krztusić transferu do nagrywarki    :Mad: 

----------

## mziab

Może to konflikt przerwań? Słyszałem, że APIC (nie mylić z ACPI) potrafi czasem namieszać. Może spróbuj uruchomić kernel z parametrem

```
noapic
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Hmmm... o brak przerwań swojego systemu nie podejrzewam... ale któż to wie. 

```
cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:    5671282    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:       9389    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  8:          3    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:     241256    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:    1221193    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:        572    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:      14298   IO-APIC-level  eth0

 17:      23090   IO-APIC-level  libata

 18:      57146   IO-APIC-level  VIA8237

 19:     435299   IO-APIC-level  nvidia
```

Nagrywarka jest sama na ide1, na ide0 jest dysk.

Musiałbym testowo jakąś płytkę wypalić na systemie uruchomionym z noapic.

----------

## deluge

W weekend przyjzalem sie bardziej swojemu problemowi. Oto do jakich wnioskow doszedlem:

Posiadam dysk SATA - sda2 partycja dla /, sda3 partycja dla /home (120 GB), nagrywarka na osobnej taśmie hda. Zauwazylem ze gdy kopiuje dane ktore wrzucilem na dysk pol roku temu nagrywaja sie poprawnie, zas nowsze maja ciagle przerwy traferu. Dla testow postanowilem skopiowac te dane na inna partycje. Kopiowanie "starego" pliku - trasfer ~20MB/sek .. .zas "nowego" pliku 3MB/sek + straszne "zamulenie". Sytuacja taka zaczela sie gdy na dysku mialem zajete pow 90%/95% miejsca. Wowczas nie bylo mozliwosci efektywnego ukladania danych na dysku i rozrzucenie danych po partycji. I to było przyczna problemow. Moze u Ciebie jest podobna sytuacja ? U mnie pomogla "defragmentacja" (przerzucenie danych z dysku na inny i z powrotem - nietety JFS nie ma toola do defragmentacji, z partycja / bylo jeszcze latwiej bo mam xfs wiec wystarczylo xfs_fsr)).

Pozdrawiam

----------

## milu

@BeteNoire: Spróbuj przestawić nagrywarkę dvd na slave(nie szkodzi, że jest jedna na taśmie). Gdzieś mi się kiedyś obiło o uszy, że niektóre nagrywarki pracowały wyraźnie gorzej jeśli były jako master.

----------

## sza_ry

Fakt  :Very Happy:  były nawet takie w których instrukcji pisało jak byk “sprawdź czy slave, jeśli nie przestaw na slave”. Ale myślałem że to już zamierzchła przeszłość.

Jeśli przycina przy pracy w systemie, najłatwiej obniżyć mu nice  :Wink: . W sumie na moim (bardzo szybkim) sprzęcie nawet często z tego korzystam, bardzo dobry mechanizm.

A tak przy okazji spróbuj stworzyć obraz (oczywiście na partycji gdzie nie będzie za bardzo posiekany) i dopiero go nagrać. Sam czas tworzenia iso może podpowiedzieć gdzie się przytyka.

----------

## argasek

 *milu wrote:*   

> @BeteNoire: Spróbuj przestawić nagrywarkę dvd na slave(nie szkodzi, że jest jedna na taśmie). Gdzieś mi się kiedyś obiło o uszy, że niektóre nagrywarki pracowały wyraźnie gorzej jeśli były jako master.

 

Ciekawe, biorąc po uwagę, że właściwie taka konfiguracja nie powinna być dopuszczalna (nie pamiętam gdzie to czytałem, pewnie na LKML) - tzn. wręcz powinno być tak, że gdy jest tylko 1. urządzenie, to ma być ono ustawione jako master. =)

----------

## mbar

 *Raku wrote:*   

> od kiedy dvdrw działają z UDMA 66 ?

 

Od dawna.

----------

## sza_ry

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Ciekawe, biorąc po uwagę, że właściwie taka konfiguracja nie powinna być dopuszczalna (nie pamiętam gdzie to czytałem, pewnie na LKML) - tzn. wręcz powinno być tak, że gdy jest tylko 1. urządzenie, to ma być ono ustawione jako master. =)

 

Tak powinno być zgodnie z dobrą inżynierską praktyką  :Wink:  Natomiast niezbadane są wyroki EIDE i jego różnych implementacji  :Very Happy: 

W związku z tym że pierwotnie napędy CD i ich następcy montowani byli najczęściej (czyt. wersje OEM) jako first slave (hdb) ich interfejs był bardziej dostosowany do takiej pracy (czyt. piszący firmware robili to na tępo  :Sad:  ). Tak więc zdarzały się napędy które lepiej pracowały jako slave.  :Wink:  CBDU (Co Było Do Udowodnienia)

----------

## mziab

Po aktualizacji firmware (choć nie jestem na 100% pewien, że to jest przyczyną) zaobserwowałem podobne objawy u siebie. W Operze zamykam kartę dioda miga na czerwono. Włączę coś, co przez moment wczytuje swoje pliki, to samo. Czasem dzieje się to samo z siebie. Jestem raczej pewien, że takie coś nie zdarzało się na starej wersji firmware. Z drugiej strony, wtedy rzadko wypalałem coś 8x, pracując w tle. Teraz jestem do tego zmuszony, więc może po prostu wyszło w praniu.

W każdym razie, te dziwne objawy mają miejsce tylko przy nagrywaniu 8x (maksimum możliwości mojego napędu). Przy 4x i 6x nie dochodzi do przerw w dostawie danych. Dodam, że używam k3b z patchem dodającym bufor FIFO. Niezależnie od wielkości tego bufora (próbowałem 50, 80 i 100MB), przy 8x dioda lubi mignąć na pomarańczowo. Co ciekawe, bufor FIFO jest cały pełny. Podejrzewam, że albo nowy bios coś skopał albo wcześniej też się tak działo, tylko tego nie zauważyłem. Wniosek jest prosty: będę wypalał w 6x. Strata czasu nie jest tak duża, a nie będę miał stresu związanego z nagrywaniem podczas pracy w tle.

----------

